# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  La pharma srl clenbuterol fake or real??

## Eupharies

Hey, got these tabs the other take, they have a legit hologram butwondered if anyone know the company and if they look real. check pics
40mcg tabs.

Thanks

----------


## petethemanc

They are real, but i wouldnt have posted the pics like that. Keep customs guessing i say.

----------


## xavier_888888

Yup your good to go. Wife is using that right now.

Pete is that you on your avatar? sick bro!!

----------


## SoreButtCheeks

Flat packing as shown in the pic has been in use by sources for over a decade, cstoms are already aware of it :-)

S.B.C

Author of the SoreButtCheeks steroid blog ( google me to find it )

----------


## SpanishStallion

Used La Pharma after i was for my holidays in Thai. Not very italian but good

----------


## micke99

I got this from a pharmacy in Thailand. Is LA PHARMA Clenbuterol 20mcg tabs... see picture pls... is it real ?

[ATTACH][/ATTACH]

----------


## Oriental Pharma

We have them in disposal exactly as both pictures and they're 100% real.

The Italian owner here are only shareholders, mostly controlled by the Thais.

----------


## NCNPC29

Has anyone had any experience with their Cytomel ? From all the digging I can find on the net there are just as many people saying LA Pharma products are complete junk as there are those saying their legit. My biggest concern is that the tabs, 100mcgs each, do not break apart easily.They crumble very easily. A lot of feed back on the net says that their pills are nothing more than binding agents and no actual compound in the product. It's going to be difficult for me to distinguish at this point as I'm 3 weeks into contest prep. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated!!

----------

